# Seaweed and Jekyll Island



## Khondker (Dec 18, 2012)

We went to Jekyll Island, GA few years ago (I did not surf fish that time ) in summer and there were seaweeds coming in on the beach with each wave.

Does anyone know if the seaweeds stay there all year long or every summer or only summer?

I want to try to go do surf fishing in Jekyll Island (wife and daughter want to go there next summer) next summer but don't know how if sea weed going to put any effect on surf fishing.

Thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 19, 2012)

I can think of about 2000 places I'd rather surf fish than Jekyll, but the guys on the Georgia Coastal fishing would be better at asnwering your question.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 19, 2012)

The seaweed is bad after a storm, but not usually an issue. Surf fishing Jekyll is awesome when the reds and trout are hitting and you can always catch whiting and croaker. Good luck!


----------



## Khondker (Dec 19, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> The seaweed is bad after a storm, but not usually an issue. Surf fishing Jekyll is awesome when the reds and trout are hitting and you can always catch whiting and croaker. Good luck!



Thanka a lot my friend.

I would like to ask you few questions if you don't mind, 

Which month is good for reds and trouts  and is August a good month for surf fishing in Jekyll island?


----------



## zedex (Dec 22, 2012)

I usually surf fished Jekyll in evenings and into the early morning hours throughout the entire summer. Daytime play doesn't get very good results normally.

 As said before, seaweed is an issue after storms, otherwise the fishing is fine. Do you intent to fish the ocean side or at St Andrews beach { southwestern corner}? 

 I've caught better reds on ocean side and better trout at SAB. If you're looking for shark, the very southern most tip of the island seemed to do best for me.

 If you have a boat, Christmas creek does very well on trout and not too shabby for reds. The creek is on the nothernmost tip of Cumberland island and is a short, but potentially rough ride from Jekyll.


----------



## Khondker (Dec 23, 2012)

zedex said:


> I usually surf fished Jekyll in evenings and into the early morning hours throughout the entire summer. Daytime play doesn't get very good results normally.
> 
> As said before, seaweed is an issue after storms, otherwise the fishing is fine. Do you intent to fish the ocean side or at St Andrews beach { southwestern corner}?
> 
> ...



When we went there, we stayed in a ocean front hotel. I would like to fish in the ocean. So, what I understand from your posting, I should fish on the ocean side, since my target is to catch drum. I will be targeting table fish too. As you said, I also fish early morning and evening to night.

I have a very small boat which is good for pond and small lake.


----------



## zedex (Dec 23, 2012)

Khondker said:


> When we went there, we stayed in a ocean front hotel. I would like to fish in the ocean. So, what I understand from your posting, I should fish on the ocean side, since my target is to catch drum. I will be targeting table fish too. As you said, I also fish early morning and evening to night.
> 
> I have a very small boat which is good for pond and small lake.



 If you wish to shore fish from a beach for reds, yes, I did better on the ocean side. There are some monsters to be found there.

 The best place, for them, however, is smaller creeks and rivers around oyster beds. Since you have a small boat, half the battle is won as you can paddle to many places where the rewards would be better than ocean waters. And, it is in these small areas you'll find a healthy mix of trout, reds, and flounder.

 Surf fishing can yeild, but not as good as the tidal creeks and marsh fields.


----------



## Khondker (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Me and family planning to heading that way coming summer.


----------

